# August 2017 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Sep 12, 2017)

Congratulations to @Black_Square for "Roger".


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 12, 2017)

Congrats on a classic looking portrait.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2017)

Excellent work and an excellent choice!


----------



## nerwin (Sep 12, 2017)

I want a revote! 

Just kidding. 

Excellent portrait, it was well deserved! Congrats.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 13, 2017)

Congrats! I really like this style.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 13, 2017)

I enjoyed this one as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 13, 2017)

Well deserved recognition of outstanding work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2017)

Excellent image. First time I was not torn on a vote, easy this month.


----------



## Black_Square (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow - I honestly cannot believe it. Very humbled as the other shots are fantastic. Many thanks


----------

